# Passenger Side Mirror Broken



## MySquishyBoots (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi, over the weekend my side mirror had broken and I was curious when I look in scrap yards for a mirror if the mirror has to match the year of my rogue or if mirrors are universal. I have a 2016 nissan rogue, mirrors are non heated but have the turn signal blinker on the mirror


----------



## Scaramanga (Nov 17, 2019)

My SV has electric adjustable & heated mirrors, but I think all 2014+ mirrors are the same shape.


----------

